# Top Shot Season 3



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

OK, must know, what in the holy hell was that right angle sniper rifle?


----------



## gits (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you talking about the Larue OBR being used in the show?


----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

gits said:


> Are you talking about the Larue OBR being used in the show?


Nooooo. Larue Tactical OBR is cool but not angled. There was an angled rifle in the opening scenes. As in, shoot from around the corner 'cuz the barrel can bend.
Something like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CornerShot


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 10, 2011)

I believe what you are talking about is not a "Rifle".  It is a system that has a pistol mounted on the front, a swivel system so you can change its direction, then a swing-out/flip-out video monitor on the rear alowing you to see where you are shooting. Something like this: https://www.dpl-surveillance-equipment.com/190217920.html


----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> I believe what you are talking about is not a "Rifle". It is a system that has a pistol mounted on the front, a swivel system so you can change its direction, then a swing-out/flip-out video monitor on the rear alowing you to see where you are shooting. Something like this: https://www.dpl-surveillance-equipment.com/190217920.html


Ah, see. I knew someone here would know. Thank you kindly.


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2011)

The Germans did field a rifle during WWII that had a bent barrel that would allow the user to shoot at a 90% angle.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2011)

pardus said:


> The Germans did field a rifle during WWII that had a bent barrel that would allow the user to shoot at a 90% angle.


I thought they used a periscope to allow them to aim? Sort of like link of the French soldier below. Wouldn't a barrel bent at a 90 degree angle explode?
http://www.fotosearch.com/IST512/1276232/


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2011)

skeeter said:


> I thought they used a periscope to allow them to aim? Sort of like link of the French soldier below. Wouldn't a barrel bent at a 90 degree angle explode?
> http://www.fotosearch.com/IST512/1276232/



No and no.

http://armourofthereich.1hwy.com/bentbrl.htm

http://collections.iwm.org.uk/server/show/ConWebDoc.988

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krummlauf


----------



## Dame (Aug 11, 2011)

skeeter said:


> I thought they used a periscope to allow them to aim? Sort of like link of the French soldier below. Wouldn't a barrel bent at a 90 degree angle explode?
> http://www.fotosearch.com/IST512/1276232/





pardus said:


> No and no.
> 
> http://armourofthereich.1hwy.com/bentbrl.htm
> 
> ...


wow... just wow

Such great stuff I learn here.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2011)

pardus said:


> No and no.
> 
> http://armourofthereich.1hwy.com/bentbrl.htm
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links! That is awesome!


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2011)

It is a great rifle but the bent barrel didn't prove to be too successful.


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, I heard there was a particularly goofy Expert coming up on episode 2!! :cool:


----------

